# Uber takes more than 20%. Did you already notice?



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, So I am doing Uber for a while, but I noticed just today. So your payment statement says you got paid for each trip. Let's say you did $5 trip. Your payment statement shows that you got $3.2 for this trip. and $1.8 which was taken by UBER is 36% of $5 not 20%. The way UBER calculates it I think I figure out. So Uber takes $1 rider's fee from your $5 and UBER takes 20% from remaining $4 dollar. So it comes at $3.2 

Sorry guys if you already discussed this topic, but I think it is very unfair. Regarding long distance trips this formula is not important, but still UBER takes more than 20% from your fares.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

From what ive noticed, that 1 dollar fee is chargeed to the rider then taken back from you, its a dollar u never get, its the dollar uber gets from them using the app, you need to look again and calculate right, because my calculations show 20%


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, depends how we look at it, In payment statement $5 dollar trip appears as $4 and Uber takes .80 which is correct and 20%, but in the front page of your Uber profile, you see trip fare $5. So if you think you have $5 in fare is wrong. Technically Uber takes more


----------



## Greenburn (Oct 25, 2014)

They sure as hell do. I did $504 in fares and I'm getting paid $370. I could really use that extra $30.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber takes the first dollar charged to every rider and 20% of the rest.

You can do the mental gymnastics Uber has trained drivers to use to not realize this, but it's no different than saying government doesn't charge you taxes because you never see it anyway.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep, when I did my taxes for 2014 I calculated the average percentage uber took from each fare and it worked out to be 26.4%. That extra 6.4% adds up quickly.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome to UberMath. The good ole SRF. They take 28% on XL rides. Why? At 20% their income would be double an X fare but they take 28 because they can. What additional expenses do they have that they need to take an extra 8%.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Welcome to UberMath. The good ole SRF. They take 28% on XL rides. Why? At 20% their income would be double an X fare but they take 28 because they can. What additional expenses do they have that they need to take an extra 8%.


Two more pax to insure.


----------



## greenbook (Jan 14, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Two more pax to insure.


With imaginary insurance


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

greenbook said:


> With imaginary insurance


Oh, it's there covering the pax. Believe me, Uber isn't taking risks. How the driver benefits from it is questionable.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

That dollar is reported as income to you on your 1099-K. Of course you then deduct it as an expense.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> That dollar is reported as income to you on your 1099-K. Of course you then deduct it as an expense.


Revenue. Not income.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Revenue. Not income.


Revenue and income are the same thing.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> Revenue and income are the same thing.


Correct terms are: gross income and net income. I think everyone knows the difference.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> Revenue and income are the same thing.


Revenue corresponds to gross income. Revenue means what you get from sales, almost same as gross income. Sometimes in business gross income is revenue minus sales tax, or value added tax. But in UBER case gross income and revenue should mean same F** stuff


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> Revenue and income are the same thing.


That's not correct.
Drivers who think like that don't understand why, after driving for a few months, they are losing money.

(gross) EARNINGS are your total earnings for a period - like your TRIP SUMMARY info.
(gross) REVENUE is "The amount of money that a company actually receives during a specific period" - like your PAY STATEMENT.
(net) INCOME is what is left from revenue AFTER ALL EXPENSES.

Income is what you have to spend
(and pay taxes on: that's why it's called "adjusted gross income" - not "adjusted gross revenue")


----------



## waker81 (Dec 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Revenue. Not income.


The rider fee is reported on 1099-K as Income.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

So, here in our market(Orlando)
The minimum fare is $4.00 if we do a ride for that we get $2.40 that is:
$4.00 - 1.00 - 20% = $2.40
But now if we have a legit cancel we get $5.00
Uber takes only 20% thus we get $4.00
Short story I always ask how far pax is going, if I know we are going less than a mile I always cancel trip at the start. 
Then I blame it on a bad finger and I get my $4.00 plus no bad rating. 
Win, win !!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Short story I always ask how far pax is going, if I know we are going less than a mile I always cancel trip at the start.
> Then I blame it on a bad finger and I get my $4.00 plus no bad rating.
> Win, win !!!!


yup...
until you get in an accident with PAX in the car and you have no insurance coverage at all.
That's a pretty big 'lose-lose'.
cancel min fare ride after reaching dest?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

waker81 said:


> The rider fee is reported on 1099-K as Income.


As has been discussed here in the forums at some length, SRFs have no effect on your earnings. While they are included in the 1099k, they are also 100% deductible on your tax filing as a paid business expense. That means that the 'income' they generate as reported on the 1099 is deducted from your gross income and does not show up in your gross earnings. You don't see the $1 come in, you don't see the $1 go out - and it is not reflected in your *Adjusted Gross Income*.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

If you don't have commercial insurance and you are doing the "FUber" thing, makes you the double looser!!! That's NOT my case. 
Go do your preaching to someone else.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> _Go do your preaching to someone else._


Only after you stop suggesting that drivers do something that puts them at greater risk
(by leaving out the part that your carry commercial livery insurance... I guess you felt that just was relevant since you're only concerned about yourself? -
so the purpose of your post wasn't to be helpful to others... Just to get some ego kick by posting what you do - without the most important detail?)


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I never insinuate that it should be done. 
I shared what I do and I used the word "I" not "you". 
You on the other hand went off topic with the insurance, which is NOT what the post is about.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Good for you - I'm sure you're very impressed with yourself, since you weren't implying that what you do (while leaving out that you are insured) is what others might consider doing (and find themselves in a terrible situation). Very helpful post. Thanks.


----------

